# Dooka Washpad review



## PWOOD

Up until now my weapon of choice has been Sheepskinshop Mitts the ones without the thumbs. They have lasted well compared with the Meguiars lambswool mitt I used before that. In fact the SSS mitt is pretty much still intact. Why change then? Well using thick black rubber gloves I soon got fed up taking my hand in and out each time to rinse out before the next panel and trying to avoid the cuff coming into contact with the bodywork in case it caused scratching was wasting time.

I ordered one from Baker21 who was very quick in replies and the pad arrived the next week (Dispatched on a Thursday arrived following Tuesday). First impressions were that it was very very soft but very big. The but being that I thought it may be hard to handle without dropping whilst washing the sides of the car. 

So car snow foamed and Megs grit guard bucket filled with the usual 2 1/2 caps of AG shampoo and off I went. First thing I was happy about was when wet its was easy to handle. The pad holds a lot of water and glides over the paintwork reassuringly easily and a roof or bonnet takes no time at all to wipe over. No more faffing with cuffs and taking hands out a mitt so it was a faster process rinsing between panels. 

Usually a new wool mitt sheds a fair bit on the first wash but I never noted much with the DOOKA wash pad and I can confidently say I will not be going back to the faff of mitts again for the bodywork:thumb: 

Picture includes a CD case to gauge the size better.


----------



## The Engineer

I have one of these too, and they are very very good.


----------



## philmuskin

I have 2 of these, sourced via Baker21 and have been very satisfied with them so far after 3 months of use.


----------



## moonstone mo

Have on of these aswell as a wheel mitt..both fantastic and highly recommended:thumb:


----------



## Ratchet

How much are the and do you have a link please?


----------



## Alan H

Ratchet said:


> How much are the and do you have a link please?


+1 on that


----------



## Derekh929

Got the wheel mit and great size not got the big one yet looks great is it not very heavy when soaked?


----------



## PWOOD

:detailer:


Derekh929 said:


> Got the wheel mit and great size not got the big one yet looks great is it not very heavy when soaked?


No heavier than a mitt.


----------



## PWOOD

ratchet said:


> how much are the and do you have a link please?


£14.50.


----------



## Baker21

Ratchet said:


> How much are the and do you have a link please?





Alan H said:


> +1 on that


Here you go guys:

http://www.dooka.co.uk/shop/



Derekh929 said:


> Got the wheel mit and great size not got the big one yet looks great is it not very heavy when soaked?


As stated they are not much heavier than a normal Wash Mitt, the joy with the Wash Pad is that it doesn't fall apart and moult, also isn't handed so allows you to flip the pad having two working areas instead of one........:thumb:


----------



## james_death

Thanks for the little review...:thumb:

As you have discovered its a right faff taking hand in and out of a mitt, i did it on my forst every wash mitt wash and never again.

I always have simply dipped in the solution and held in the hand, never dropped a mitt yet..... fingers crossed...:lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer

These really are the danglies..

One of the best washing pads round, had mine a good couple of months now and still as good as day one. :thumb:

Combined with the Dooka wheel pads, they are the only things now I let near the AMG

:wave:


----------



## gavlar1200

I've got my motor booked in at Dooka for a full correction soon. I'm gonna buy a set to keep it in tip top condition :detailer:


----------



## Ns1980

Great wash pads - I've got one of each size and am really pleased with them.


----------



## RPB

I must admit I am getting impatient with using the 'hand in the mitt' technique myself and may have to invest in these wonderful Dooka ones.
EDIT: Thats done it! It's your fault I have just ordered a set!


----------



## sicko

i won these in comp last year. Must say they're the best wash media ever used. Used them many times but still like new. Highly recommended!


----------



## RPB

Eh, sods law innit? I get sent a Grey one. Lol. That won't show up dirt will it! Lol ffs. Light coloured mitts and Dookas, wtf is that all about? They should all be from dark Lamb and Sheep!


----------



## Baker21

RPB said:


> Eh, sods law innit? I get sent a Grey one. Lol. That won't show up dirt will it! Lol ffs. Light coloured mitts and Dookas, wtf is that all about? They should all be from dark Lamb and Sheep!


----------



## coolkrio

Received mine this morning, its blue and very nice. Well chuffed.
I even sent a thankyou email!


----------



## Mark M

Just ordered one, will probably order a couple more off the back of this and wheel ones.

Thinking 9x9 will be a bit wide for grip, but we shall see


----------



## Baker21

Mark M said:


> Just ordered one, will probably order a couple more off the back of this and wheel ones.
> 
> Thinking 9x9 will be a bit wide for grip, but we shall see


Size matters Mark.........

Shame we don't have any red ones in at the moment to match the colour of your caddy.......


----------



## Mark M

Caddy went a few months ago, missing it dearly!

Then a BMW, now onto an Audi... Feeling that a van may have to be purchased again!

Looking forward to getting the wash pad


----------



## Baker21

Mark M said:


> Caddy went a few months ago, missing it dearly!
> 
> Then a BMW, now onto an Audi... Feeling that a van may have to be purchased again!
> 
> Looking forward to getting the wash pad


Sad to hear the Caddy has moved on and I do remember seeing a nice Audi A4 IIRC on the forum sometime ago, modified just as nicely.......:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

had mine a good while source via Baker21 and its been outstanding


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Are we likely to see a group buy on these any times soon?


----------



## Baker21

EastUpperGooner said:


> Are we likely to see a group buy on these any times soon?


Sadly in the short term no, in the long term it may be a possibilty............


----------



## Mark M

Received mine on Monday, superb quality. Looking forward to using at weekend


----------



## Baker21

Mark M said:


> Received mine on Monday, superb quality. Looking forward to using at weekend


Any feed back is welcome.......:thumb:


----------



## Goldbug

Sold out!


----------



## Baker21

Goldbug said:


> Sold out!


More on order, will update this thread when we have some in stock........


----------



## Richard.

I'll get a waspad and wheel mitt when you're all stocked up again


----------



## star

Are dooka wash pads n wheel mitts ready to use when you get them?
Or do they require grass-seed removal (like Dodo Wookies)?

Cheers!


----------



## Baker21

star said:


> Are dooka wash pads n wheel mitts ready to use when you get them?
> Or do they require grass-seed removal (like Dodo Wookies)?
> 
> Cheers!


Ready to use, no washing required, just straight into your Wash Bucket and away you go.........:thumb:

Now back in stock as well......:wave:


----------



## star

Marvelous! :thumb:


----------



## arj

Greetings from Malaysia, received the washpad a few days ago. Will give them a go over the weekend :thumb:


----------



## star

Got my wheel mitts and washpad today. They are FAB!! :thumb:

Haven't got round to using them on the car... but basically have been playing with them... stroking them... all evening.

They are SO soft!

Seems a real shame to use them. But I will 

I'll let you know what I think of them once I get round to washing the car.
Many thanks to the Dooka guys for sorting me out with these!


----------



## Baker21

star said:


> Got my wheel mitts and washpad today. They are FAB!! :thumb:
> 
> Haven't got round to using them on the car... but basically have been playing with them... stroking them... all evening.
> 
> They are SO soft!
> 
> Seems a real shame to use them. But I will
> 
> I'll let you know what I think of them once I get round to washing the car.
> Many thanks to the Dooka guys for sorting me out with these!


Glad you received them OK and you wouldn't be the first person to say that you have stroked them, I know that I have a few around the house that people love to stroke when they come around............:lol:

Enjoy them...........:detailer:


----------



## scratcher

These pads get really good reviews, but there's something I've wondered for a while... Is the Dooka shampoo available for retail


----------



## quango86

Tried to buy a wheel woolie there said there was 9 in stock but PayPal said none! Got the wash pad the other week amazing!


----------



## Baker21

scratcher said:


> These pads get really good reviews, but there's something I've wondered for a while... Is the Dooka shampoo available for retail


At the moment it's just various Shampoos we are using up in our own bottles but who knows what's around the corner 



quango86 said:


> Tried to buy a wheel woolie there said there was 9 in stock but PayPal said none! Got the wash pad the other week amazing!


Plenty of Wheel Mitts in stock if you need one......


----------



## quango86

Baker21 said:


> At the moment it's just various Shampoos we are using up in our own bottles but who knows what's around the corner
> 
> Plenty of Wheel Mitts in stock if you need one......


Was just when I tried to pay for it through PayPal will try again and see


----------



## scratcher

Baker21 said:


> At the moment it's just various Shampoos we are using up in our own bottles but who knows what's around the corner


I just sent a PM about it too :lol: i should be more patient in future.

Cheers bud.


----------



## star

I got 2 wheel mitts... one for wheels (naturally) and one as a mini wash mitt to get round the sils and bottom bits of the car. Which I thought was a pretty neat idea...


----------



## Baker21

quango86 said:


> Was just when I tried to pay for it through PayPal will try again and see


PM sent........:thumb:



star said:


> I got 2 wheel mitts... one for wheels (naturally) and one as a mini wash mitt to get round the sils and bottom bits of the car. Which I thought was a pretty neat idea...


Good idea but we now have another solution for you on this one, we can now source Medium and large Pads, Rob and I use the Medium sized Wash Pads for doing lower sills, around the arches, etc.......:thumb:


----------



## star

Actually... I got the medium one for the main part of the car  I'm a girl. I've not got big man hands - so the medium size is perfect for me 

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21

star said:


> Actually... I got the medium one for the main part of the car  I'm a girl. I've not got big man hands - so the medium size is perfect for me
> 
> :thumb:




We like to cater for all..........:wave:


----------



## Gizmo68

EastUpperGooner said:


> Are we likely to see a group buy on these any times soon?





Baker21 said:


> Sadly in the short term no, in the long term it may be a possibilty............


Si, do let me know if this ever happens, still using the ones from the (IIRC 2nd) GB you organised before, there is NOTHING at all wrong with them, but some 'spares' would always be useful for when they finally need replacing, as TBH I can't see me _ever _using anything else by choice :thumb:


----------



## apcv41

Hopefully getting mine in the post tomorrow, looking forward to using it


----------



## Baker21

Gizmo68 said:


> Si, do let me know if this ever happens, still using the ones from the (IIRC 2nd) GB you organised before, there is NOTHING at all wrong with them, but some 'spares' would always be useful for when they finally need replacing, as TBH I can't see me _ever _using anything else by choice :thumb:


I am afraid due to forum restraints we won't be running anymore GB's but if you need anymore then feel free to contact me and we can sort something out...........:wave:

Thanks for the kind words.........:thumb:


----------



## Tips

How do you grip the dooka mitt?

Is there an opening for your hand to go in like a normal wash mitt?


----------



## spyder

Just ordered 1 medium and 1 wheel mitt!


----------



## shaunwistow

They are great, glad i bought mine


----------



## gavlar1200

Tips said:


> How do you grip the dooka mitt?
> 
> Is there an opening for your hand to go in like a normal wash mitt?


The Dooka is a wash pad, its VERY thirsty and a pleasure to use. :argie:


----------



## Tips

Shaun, what size Dooka wash mitt did you purchase?

What's your experience of it?

Is there a hook or anything to assist with drying it?

& if you pardon the expression, where do you stick your hand in it?


----------



## shaunwistow

Tips said:


> Shaun, what size Dooka wash mitt did you purchase?
> 
> & if you pardon the expression, where do you stick your hand in it?


I got the large, you don't stick your hand "in it" it is a wash pad

Its excellent, after use rinse in cold clean water & let it dry naturally. I put it on top of my grit guard.


----------



## Tips

Cheers Shaun

Is the Dooka washpad a thirsty bugger?

TIA


----------



## shaunwistow

Yes it is, I dunk it in the wash bucket & then just squeeze it out a bit. Go on, do it...buy buy buy


----------



## Tips

Seeing as I've recently saved some pennies on snow foam 

It's a straight shootout between the Dooka & Carpro Mitt, pilgrim :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow

LOL cheeky fecker....Dooka


----------



## Coopertim

Just ordered a large and a wheel mit, the kent noodle will be resigned to arch trims and under lower side of side skirts


----------



## Tips

A question for all you Dooka washpad owners or higher end wash mitt media.

Would you use the Dooka washpad near the bottom side panels of the car?

Or would you use another wash/noodle mitt on the bottom of the car in order to preserve the condition of the Dooka washpad?


----------



## gavlar1200

I use my Dooka for everything above the wheelarch line, a megs microfibre one for below and a noodle type for the wheels


----------



## Gizmo68

I use mine everywhere, if the bottom of the car is still really dirty (rarely, because if it was that dirty then I would of SF'd the car 1st) then I use the smaller wheel mitt, which is what I use on the edge of the arches and mudflaps anyway.


----------



## Tips

Coopertim said:


> Just ordered a large and a wheel mit


Let me know what colour your new washpads are


----------



## nicks16v

Can we not choose what colour we want?


----------



## Tips

According to their website.



> These wash pads come in various colours and sizes, please note a random colour will be sent out.


That's why I'm asking what colour the latest dooka wash pad are.


----------



## nicks16v

Dooka missing a trick here, colour matched sheepskin wash pads are the future. lol


----------



## Crash Master

Just bought one online, very easy and shipping to UK pretty damn good.


----------



## Tips

Crash Master said:


> Just bought one online, very easy and shipping to UK pretty damn good.


Let me know what colour your new washpads are


----------



## Gaaraz

Just ordered one large washpad and two of the mitts!

Also have ordered some nice new shampoo so looking forward to giving these things a test run


----------



## SAMBA VAN MAN

The wheel mitts DO YOU POP your hand inside? Do you do one on a stick as my spokes are quite close and cannot get my hands in.


----------



## Tips

Stick 'em on the end of your fingers and away you go. :thumb:


----------



## Gaaraz

Arrived today! 

Just wondering, with the pad, do you use two hands, or do you just grab it with one hand and hope you don't drop it?


----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips

Gaaraz said:


> Arrived today!


What colour is your washpad Gaaraz?


----------



## Gaaraz

Cool, thanks Tips! That's a large one I guess?

And no idea unfortunately, went to collect it before work and haven't had a chance to open it yet! The two mitts I got were a nice shade of dark / light grey though


----------



## SAMBA VAN MAN

Another daft question

How many wheel finger mits do you get are they £7.50 per finger? How many do you use 1 on index and 1 on the middle?


----------



## gex23

Just ordered one myself after reading this thread:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Have to be honest and say this is all ive used now in a long time , the pad is awesome , infact i need a new one soon 
Have recommended these to all my customers.


----------



## Zetec-al

Love my dooka mitt! Excellent!!


----------



## SAMBA VAN MAN

I ordered all 3 last night:thumb: cannot wait to get it.


----------



## Tips

Wow - let us know what colour they are when you get them.


----------



## SAMBA VAN MAN

Yep will do :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD

Just felt the need to add a wee update on how Im finding the mitt after a few months use. 

Its still great and not showing any signs of falling apart.


----------



## Tips

How are you finding the Dooka to use on the side panels and lower end of the car?

How long does it take to dry when finished?


----------



## PWOOD

Fine when wet to hold on the side panels I use a gloves which probably helps with grip so bare that in mind. I use my older SSS mitt for the bottom half foot of the car so can't comment on that.

FWIW I have been using DODO JUICE BTBM shampoo.


----------



## G.P

Tips said:


> Wow - let us know what colour they are when you get them.


Are you after a certain colour???


----------



## Tips

I've seen so many funky coloured Dooka washpads, I'm not sure what colour pad I want.

I'll keep asking till I'm ready to pull the trigger :thumb:


----------



## r32_dub

Does anyone know if it is possible to request a colour?

Was thinking lighter for bodywork an dark for wheel mit?


----------



## Tips

No - that's my issue, according to the website:-



> These wash pads come in various colours and sizes, please note a random colour will be sent out.


----------



## r32_dub

Pity - otherwise I'd buy a couple


----------



## Gizmo68

Does the colour _really _matter?

A bit like coloured SF ...

What difference does the colour make to cleaning the car? I can understand you liking a preference in the colour that you would like ideally, but to not buy one just because it is not your preferred colour come on guys get a grip, it's only a wash pad/mitt.


----------



## Tips

At £22 a pop (inc delivery) for a wash pad, the colour matters!

I have a black metallic car, therefore I don't want a black/dark wash media or black cloths. 

Now coloured snowfoam, that stuff is lethal on your clothes & hands


----------



## Crash Master

Love mine, replaces my Megs microfiber mitt and is a big improvement.


----------



## r32_dub

Gizmo68 said:


> Does the colour _really _matter?


Personally, yes it does matter.

I would much rather have a lighter coloured mitt for the paint so I can ensure I have cleaned any excess dirt off before I apply it to the panel.

The wheel mitt would be better in a darker colour as the items it will be used on are much dirtier.

Makes perfect sense to me?


----------



## Tips

^^ This man talks purfikt sense :thumb:


----------



## SAMBA VAN MAN

All my my pads and wheel mitt came today and they are all the brown ones they are really soft.


----------



## Jarw101

Are there any group buys going for these still??


----------



## tichy

Had two deliverd last week. Better than any mitt I've used. I would of liked to pick a colour though. How come there isn't an option so we can choose the colour we want.


----------



## dan4291

Just used mine for the first time today. Being used to using mitts I thought this may be a bit awkward to use but far from it. It holds loads of suds, after dipping it in my shampoo bucket 3 times I'd got nearly half the bucket in the wash pad! Glides over the paintwork with ease too. Very impressed.


----------



## puppag

I have one and its the best pad I've ever used. Will be getting another one soon.


----------



## shakysco

Anyone doing a group buy on these again ???


----------



## Jarw101

A group buy would be good if anyone's interested?


----------



## efib

I'm definitely in for a group buy


----------



## n3ldv

Group buy + 1 how many are interested in them?


----------



## Jarw101

Me. Need to speak to the Dooka King!


----------



## puppag

I'm in on a group buy


----------



## shakysco

That's six of us now ....


----------



## Chef996TurboS

After reading the last 10 pages I feel I have no option but to say...
Count me in!

Would probably get one of each if its a good deal:thumb:


----------



## Hercs74

Likewise they sound impressive.. The wash mitt I use on my wheels went to wash mitt heaven today.... 😥😪 . My body work wash mitt does not appear to be as dense as I imagined...

A group buy would certainly attract a lot of custom........!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DD1

group buy :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Paul007

Got one already, excellent bit of kit.


----------



## Baker21

I seemed to have missed all of these replies so apologies to all those that have posted and were hoping for a response from us at dooka......



Tips said:


> How do you grip the dooka mitt?
> 
> Is there an opening for your hand to go in like a normal wash mitt?


The Wash Pad is completely sealed, no holes in side and the size of it means you grab it, then glide it over the paintwork, I have never dropped one yet and the USP is that you can use both sides as opposed to a handed Wash Mitt......:thumb:



Tips said:


> A question for all you Dooka washpad owners or higher end wash mitt media.
> 
> Would you use the Dooka washpad near the bottom side panels of the car?
> 
> Or would you use another wash/noodle mitt on the bottom of the car in order to preserve the condition of the Dooka washpad?


We also offer smaller Wash Pads and we use the larger one for body work and the smaller ones for the lower panels and sills..........



nicks16v said:


> Can we not choose what colour we want?


Sadly we have no idea of what colours we are being supplied with so you could specify a colour but you could be waiting a long time for it to arrive........



SAMBA VAN MAN said:


> The wheel mitts DO YOU POP your hand inside? Do you do one on a stick as my spokes are quite close and cannot get my hands in.


The Wheel Mitts are more like Wash Mitts but smaller, you can get all your fingers in it and it's useful for cleaning the wheel barrel and behind the spokes........:thumb:



r32_dub said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to request a colour?
> 
> Was thinking lighter for bodywork an dark for wheel mit?


As above, we really do get limited colour runs and never know what we are going to receive.......



Tips said:


> At £22 a pop (inc delivery) for a wash pad, the colour matters!
> 
> I have a black metallic car, therefore I don't want a black/dark wash media or black cloths.
> 
> Now coloured snowfoam, that stuff is lethal on your clothes & hands


While the colour might be important and we do appreciate this, the product is priced high as it's so durable and we have been using some of our Wash Pads for over 2 years................:doublesho



Jarw101 said:


> Are there any group buys going for these still??


Thanks for the PM and I will touch base with Rob and see if we can accomodate a GB.......:thumb:


----------



## dooka

Thanks Simon, great response :thumb:..

As some of you mention, and we do understand that colour is important to you all..
Unfortunately, in order to source the quality of hide we use, we have don't have an option of colours, and are limited to the amount we can order. Although we do put requests in..

Please feel free to put a preferred colour in the notes section, and we will see what we can do.

Maybe a poll on what colours people want, and we can see what we can do. There are a few coloured pads out there, that you will find in some rather expensive special order, one off luxury cars ..

No worries on using on lower panels, we do, I tent to use a medium pad for the lower sections and a small pad I have a few of, for sills, mirrors, arches, door shuts etc..

As for a group buy. I will have to speak to the powers that be, but we do have a good few back orders to honour, so maybe in Feb ..



Hercs74 said:


> Likewise they sound impressive.. The wash mitt I use on my wheels went to wash mitt heaven today.... &#55357;&#56869;&#55357;&#56874; . My body work wash mitt does not appear to be as dense as I imagined...
> 
> A group buy would certainly attract a lot of custom........!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Some are thicker than others. Depends on the original specification, the Australian wool, which feels slightly courser to the touch over the American wool [doesn't effect performance], are generally a thicker hide and denser coat, which results in a denser feel to the pad..

Unfortunately we struggle supply the current demand, we are working on that, but is going to be hard with out raising prices..


----------



## TopSport+

group buy will be the best


----------



## danb85

Any news on a GB? My birthday next week and I would like a big pad, wheel mitt and bucket stickers


----------



## PWOOD

Just wanted to update you on the pads condition which is almost as it was when I first posted this thread. The inner bit is hard when totally dry now but soon softens in warm water. Must get round to trying the small wheel ones if they last as well as this washpad


----------



## Baker21

danb85 said:


> Any news on a GB? My birthday next week and I would like a big pad, wheel mitt and bucket stickers


Slightly delayed response but currently there are no plans to run another GB I am afraid 



PWOOD said:


> Just wanted to update you on the pads condition which is almost as it was when I first posted this thread. The inner bit is hard when totally dry now but soon softens in warm water. Must get round to trying the small wheel ones if they last as well as this washpad


Thanks for the update and it's good to hear that the product is still going strong, I am pretty sure Rob has been using one of his for years now and it's still as good as new


----------



## efib

Do you suggest using a per brush after every use ?


----------



## Baker21

efib said:


> Do you suggest using a per brush after every use ?


Sorry but I think the translation hasn't quite worked, I don't understand the question?


----------



## efib

Pet brush * !


----------



## mattyh2013

Are these washpads any good for ONR applications?
I just can't seem to get on with a grout sponge, was looking for a alternative like a wash mitt or microfiber sponge.


----------



## -Kev-

doubt it, a noddle or mf sponge works well though..


----------



## dooka

I have never used one for ONR, so can't comment, although, I may give it a go..
Our pads do not require brushing, although some people have reported that they like to do so and believe it helps them last. I know of some that have been going for 2 years now ..


----------



## Gizmo68

I am still on my 1st full size pad which is IIRC about 2 ½ years old, not doing quite as well with the wheel ones though… no doubt due to the harsher conditions they get used for, 1st one started to come apart at the seams after around 18/24 months (well happy with that) the 2nd one is ‘malting’ pretty quickly so will need replacing very shortly.

Still by far the best I have used though.


----------



## Craig P

I want one of these, Where can I buy them from as the link on the first page no longer works....?


----------



## Gizmo68

Click on the link in dooka’s signature above.


----------



## LeeH

Cannot see the link in Tapatalk unfortunately.


----------



## Rascal_69

Www.dooka.co.uk


----------



## slineclean

Can you pick your colours?


----------



## Rascal_69

slineclean said:


> Can you pick your colours?


You can ask but I think it's just a random pick normally


----------



## slineclean

Rascal_69 said:


> You can ask but I think it's just a random pick normally


Thanks chap , il have to ask the question and if I can I might be interested


----------



## Craig P

Possibly a stupid question but the 3 different size's available, Are they size's of the wash mitt themself's or size's for your hand, If that make's sense..?

Also do you know when you'll have the drying towels back In stock - Large..?

Thanks


----------



## Baker21

Craig P said:


> Possibly a stupid question but the 3 different size's available, Are they size's of the wash mitt themself's or size's for your hand, If that make's sense..?
> 
> Also do you know when you'll have the drying towels back In stock - Large..?
> 
> Thanks


The sizes quoted are the sizes of the pads themselves..........:thumb:

With regards to stock please contact us directly via the website or PM Rob here and he will be able to come back to you........:thumb:



slineclean said:


> Can you pick your colours?


Our colours are random I am afraid and if you are looking for a specific colour it may be a while until we stock a colour close to the one you request........


----------



## slineclean

Our colours are random I am afraid and if you are looking for a specific colour it may be a while until we stock a colour close to the one you request........[/QUOTE]

Im interested in the brown ( medium ) dooka wash pad. Long as this size isn't too small?


----------



## dooka

I am sure we have a dark brown medium in stock, will have to check, defo have large brown..

Sizes are:
Large 9x9"
Medium 7x7"
Small 5x5"

They will differ slightly, as all loving hand made ..

You may put a request for a certain colour in, we will try our best to get as close, or we will contact you to let you know what colours we have before sending out ..


----------



## slineclean

dooka said:


> I am sure we have a dark brown medium in stock, will have to check, defo have large brown..
> 
> Sizes are:
> Large 9x9"
> Medium 7x7"
> Small 5x5"
> 
> They will differ slightly, as all loving hand made ..
> 
> You may put a request for a certain colour in, we will try our best to get as close, or we will contact you to let you know what colours we have before sending out ..


Thank you , might go for the large then . Be grateful if can be contacted if not got colour . I'm just out at the mo. if I order tonight would I get delivery by fri/sat? Mum and dad go way the weekend .


----------



## dooka

If you order tonight, it will be sent out tomorrow, usually takes 1 to 2 days to arrive, all packets sent out recorded mail ..


----------



## slineclean

Home now , will log on and order :thumb:


----------



## slineclean

order no. -9B5806308S9539941.

order placed for 1 x large ( 9 x 9 ) brown pad and 1 x blue dooka plush microfiber towel


----------



## dooka

Received, many thanks Slineclean ..
We have responded to your email, but just to reiterate here, we have a dark brown in and will be posted out tomorrow for you..

Many thanks again..

The dooka team ..


----------



## slineclean

dooka said:


> Received, many thanks Slineclean ..
> We have responded to your email, but just to reiterate here, we have a dark brown in and will be posted out tomorrow for you..
> 
> Many thanks again..
> 
> The dooka team ..


Thank you dooka :thumb: dark brown will be great. Will look forward to trying to trying it out


----------



## LeeH

Ordered the large one today, hope its not too big. 


Best be good too for 30 quid!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baker21

LeeH said:


> Ordered the large one today, hope its not too big.
> 
> Best be good too for 30 quid!!!!!!!!


We stand by our product and hope that you will be impressed with it when you receive it...........:thumb:


----------



## dooka

As above, you get what you pay for. If we didn't source the material the way we do, you would be looking at over £100 a pad ..


----------



## LeeH

Just got the p and p refunded as I was charged twice. 

So only 23.90. Cheers.


----------



## dooka

No worries, sorry about that, a glitch in the system, now resolved ..


----------



## rob_vrs

Think ill get some replacement ordered soon for the new car


----------



## cyanide69

Live and exclusive from Dooka HQ :thumb:

The latest colour for the Dooka Washpad (large) - vibrant red. :argie:


----------



## slineclean

Collected mine today from mum and dads 

I was shocked at the size and thought it was the medium size.

Got the ruler out and it was 9 x 9 , so I would recommend the large size. 

Dark brown in colour and feels excellent quality. Soaked it in my bucket to get rid of any loose bits.

Looking forward to trying it out :thumb:


----------



## Craig P

I received my Dooka large drying towel and wash pad today.

I will be trying them out later on today but on first Impression I am very pleased they are both so soft!! The size of them Is great aswell.

Good service and super fast delivery aswell, Thanks :thumb:


----------



## dooka

We found the missing large towel ..
Glad they got to safe and sound ..


----------



## LeeH

Got mine a few days back. 

Looks great but not as big as I was expecting....but I never bothered to look at the dimensions. 

Will check with a ruler tonight.


----------



## PWOOD

efib said:


> Pet brush * !


I use a cat flea comb on my washpad as i have on my sheepskin shop mitts beforehand.


----------



## atomicfan

What does QTY 5 or 10 mean in the dropdown field?


----------



## Shhh3

atomicfan said:


> What does QTY 5 or 10 mean in the dropdown field?


Quantity, as in how many are left in stock.


----------



## S63

cyanide69 said:


> Live and exclusive from Dooka HQ :thumb:
> 
> The latest colour for the Dooka Washpad (large) - vibrant red. :argie:


Red????:doublesho

There must be a sky blue one available somewhere.:wave:


----------



## dooka

Funny that, we have 2 sky blue in stock, will post pics tomorrow ..


----------



## S63

dooka said:


> Funny that, we have 2 sky blue in stock, will post pics tomorrow ..


If Cyd hasn't got them, he needs them.


----------



## arj

Is red still available? Would make a nice addition to my collection 

Also if I wash the red pad with a white MF using a MF cleaner, will it stain the MF?


----------



## dooka

arj said:


> Is red still available? Would make a nice addition to my collection
> 
> Also if I wash the red pad with a white MF using a MF cleaner, will it stain the MF?


Unfortunately we are out of stock on red. Our suppliers have changed their dye and it is running more than usual, so I would say YES it will stain anyone it is put in with. Pink mf cloths might look quite cool .

As for sky blue pads, we have these:


----------



## efib

I liked the red pad so when in stock inform us here !


----------



## Trip tdi

cyanide69 said:


> Live and exclusive from Dooka HQ :thumb:
> 
> The latest colour for the Dooka Washpad (large) - vibrant red. :argie:


Have you got a price for one of these then Cyanide69 and availability of the Red washmitt :thumb:


----------

